# Playa del Carmen Long term rental contract



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I have located and bid on a condo that I wish to lease for a year. I will probably sign the lease in the next day or two. Can anyone offer advice in detail on any issues or concerns I need to know before and after signing?

I am going through an agent and a property manager, or possibly the owner directly.

I just want to be protected against any fraud or unknown details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have a Mexican lawyer review the lease. The laws here protect the renters as a result the smart owners get leases that protect them so go over the lease with a fine tooth comb. The expectations of the the Mexicans are different that the one from the foreigners who assume that things are like back home. Get a local lawyer to tell you the rules of the game.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

*Lawyer*

Can you suggest a lawyer I can use?


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

STEVOH said:


> I have located and bid on a condo that I wish to lease for a year. I will probably sign the lease in the next day or two. Can anyone offer advice in detail on any issues or concerns I need to know before and after signing?
> 
> I am going through an agent and a property manager, or possibly the owner directly.
> 
> I just want to be protected against any fraud or unknown details.


Steve, I have an extensive real estate background having been Lessor and Lessee in the USA more times than I can count. When I move to a new USA state, I read the statutes _thoroughly_ even though the Landlord/Tenant Acts are substantially the same from state to state and still visit for one-time free consultation with_ specialized _lawyers in such dealings. They know the judges, the way the statutes are enforced and a myriad of other ins and outs that appear out of the blue when you get to the eviction process.

Get thee to an attorney, or better yet, get thee to many attorneys, pick their brains, ask specific questions, leave nothing to chance. If someone comes along and offers a better rent rate, a wily Landlord can invoke an early termination without due process and you, sir, excuse my non-Spanish, are _*screwed*_.


----------



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

Any recommendations on a lawyer or lawyers?


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

STEVOH said:


> Any recommendations on a lawyer or lawyers?


Get one that the developers don't use (ask them, they will be happy to refer you ) and works within the PDC legal system. Go to the courthouse, find where the evictions and similar legal proceedings are aired, grab a legal looking dude, the ones with he satchels full of papers or 14" binders under their armpits. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Usually lawyers that are specialists in real estate are called notarios , they have a sign outside their office that states Notario # something, you want them to read all leases or rental agreements for you.......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I do not know anyone in Playa. Playaboy may..

The first assumption foreigners make is about repairs , many of them assume the landlord is responsible..not so read the contract.

In some area the contract should ne in Spanish and in pesos other areas lnot so.

A contract has to be signed and witnessed by two people . Make sure you have your copies. I know an owner who had a renter sign, the owner signed and claim she would make a copy and give the renter the copy. The owner changed her mind tore up the contract and told the renter she changed her mind and she asked for more money.

Yes get a notario or a lawyer to review and explain the contract, there are too many places where you can go wrong if you do not get help.

By the way I do not know about Quintana roo but in Chiapas apers that are send via internt are not valid in court. You must have an original. Faxes can be admitte but not e-mail.. that is or was 7 years ago true for Chiapas. (I found out when I went after an owner)

Playa has many foreigners so the customs may be different ask for referrences from a local or speak to people who are renting in the complex where you want to rent.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A contract will include an inventory and the amount for the damage deposit. I would not expect the deposit back so try to keep it minimal. What it probably won't cover is who pays for repairs of things like a stove, fridge or water heater. Many landlords expect that is your responsibility. There may also be a time delay factor .... like if you don't want to wait 2 weeks for approval to fix the fridge you may do it yourself and may not get reimbursed. 

Then their are short term neighbors in a condo environment ..... couldn't do it myself


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

STEVOH said:


> Any recommendations on a lawyer or lawyers?



Hello StevoH

Here is the contact information for an attorney in PDC that may be able to help you with your rental contract. 

We used this company when we closed for our home in Puerto Aventuras.


----------

